# BMQ January 15th - Saint-Jean



## MonctonBuzz (29 Nov 2006)

I received my call today and was told I will be leaving Jan14th for Saint-Jean.. I am so excited about this and was curious if anyone else will be leaving for this date as well. Be nice to know other when I get there too.


----------



## mysteriousmind (29 Nov 2006)

Congrats 

Hope you have the thrill of your life.


----------



## Alberta (29 Nov 2006)

I got my call today as well. I'll be headed out of Edmonton on the 13th for the course on the 15th at St-Jean. Congrats Moncton, I'll see you there.


----------



## Vis (29 Nov 2006)

I just got the call today also!!  I am heading out January 13 for the course starting on the 15 in St.Jean as well.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (29 Nov 2006)

Awesome... we all infantry?


----------



## Vis (29 Nov 2006)

I am Armoured.


----------



## protege121 (29 Nov 2006)

Hey, I got the call today for the course on the 15th of Jan. Leaving out of Saskatoon, See you all there! Congrats


----------



## Vis (29 Nov 2006)

Congrats!  See ya there.


----------



## caceres (29 Nov 2006)

Is this for the reserves, or reg force?

*sorry if this is a dumb question - probably is*

How does a reservist do BMQ, is it still every two weekends?


----------



## cplcaldwell (30 Nov 2006)

Could be weekends (more often than not it is, lately), could be a summer course...

*Hint*: for these guys, since it's in St-Jean, it's Regs..

(No question is dumb if _you_ don't know the answer)


----------



## Alberta (30 Nov 2006)

MonctonBuzz.com said:
			
		

> Awesome... we all infantry?



I'm going Infantry. I was told I'll be PPCLI.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (6 Dec 2006)

Nice..I haven't been told what I will be yet...They asked and I told them ppcli and they said ok.. so cross fingers...

Also Alberta and protege121 I added ya to msn so we can perhaps chat in case we are in the same platoon....no time like the present to get to know each other so we can all push and help each other once there...Right Vis.....She Knows... we already have a pact to kick each others A** if we try to quit..ah ha...

T-38 days until Basic...so excited...woooo


----------



## protege121 (6 Dec 2006)

Hey,

Ya sounds good your right we all need to stick together. I look forward to basic and getting to know everyone in my platoon.


----------



## Alberta (6 Dec 2006)

I'll add some people up on msn too.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (7 Dec 2006)

funny guys/gal seems like we are the only ones going to bmq on for the 15th...or that visit this site anyway.aha...I know one other that doesn't visit here..shame on him...but he received the call yesterday to go....he is pumped..so am I ..we went in together and hope to be stationed together....

although I have a feeling I'll have to protect him..haha...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Dec 2006)

Good luck to the works of ya...the Mega awaits.... ;D


----------



## Alberta (7 Dec 2006)

You're going to be instructing there Mud Recce Man?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Dec 2006)

Looks like it yup.

 >


----------



## Alberta (7 Dec 2006)

Well we'll see you there then. I can't say I know whether to look forward to, or fear your instruction hahah.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (7 Dec 2006)

I say look forward......he is there to help and make us the best we can be...but a little fear never hurts anyone..hehe...

only 37 days left..haha..yaaa..


----------



## Alberta (7 Dec 2006)

Oh I know, the fear comment was all in good fun...I think.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (7 Dec 2006)

hehe...well we are all going to stick together and kick fears a**....   just like Montreal will do to Toronto on Mar. 17th right Andrew..


----------



## Klc (7 Dec 2006)

I wouldn't be so worried about MRM if he wasn't checking all the St Jean threads so frequently  ;D

I'll see you all there, but I'll already have a week in - I'm starting Jan 8


----------



## Alberta (7 Dec 2006)

MonctonBuzz.com said:
			
		

> hehe...well we are all going to stick together and kick fears a**....   just like Montreal will do to Toronto on Mar. 17th right Andrew..



Oh we'll see about that. I'm calling a Sundin hat trick and a Raycroft shut out. A bold prediction considering we're on a 5 game losing streak.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (7 Dec 2006)

Sundin hat trick.. nah he will be injured by then... and raycroft will choke...  

Awesome Klc... I was hoping to get there for the 8th too..but the 15th is good...know a few people going then and a buddy of mine is too so...nice to know some peeps...but I am sure we will still meet up of course...


----------



## DevilsFury (8 Dec 2006)

Alberta said:
			
		

> Well we'll see you there then. I can't say I know whether to look forward to, or fear your instruction hahah.



Since I am an instructor in St Jean, all I can say is that most people at first are afraid.


----------



## DevilsFury (8 Dec 2006)

LOL, but remember we are there to train you, not torture you.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (8 Dec 2006)

hehe.... no more torture...aww I don't want in now.... j/k...  

yeah that is what everyone keeps telling me though... thick skin and good listening skills and I should be fine...

but a little yelling never hurt anyone....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Dec 2006)

Awww, no need to worry about me...I too will be "on course" at the Mega... ;D

After all, the trng and learning never stops.  It's for your whole career...


----------



## ShawnNB (12 Dec 2006)

I'm there on the 15th as well.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Dec 2006)

Basic is pretty easy folks...

Do...

what you're told...when you're told...how you're told.

Shoot the foot...drive the body.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (12 Dec 2006)

ShawnNB said:
			
		

> I'm there on the 15th as well.



Excited Shawn... We both went in and applied together, did our CFAT same day/time, medical interview same day.. and both got the call to leave for the same day. And this Friday we get sworn in together. All I hope for now is that we both end up together in the same platoon so we can continue to push each other.

Remember Shawn, I'm kicking your A** if you try to quit without trying..And you better do the same...

On that note...I know myself and a few others were wondering. I know a new course starts every Monday, now is that only one platoon that starts each Monday, or will there be a chance that all who posted in this thread who are going, will not be in the same platoon?

Thanks in advance.

--
Micheal


----------



## BiNkY (12 Dec 2006)

Well boys it looks like I will be joining you on the 15th in Saint Jean, just got the call today. Its been a long road but i've finally made it.


CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## MonctonBuzz (12 Dec 2006)

BiNkY said:
			
		

> Well boys it looks like I will be joining you on the 15th in Saint Jean, just got the call today. Its been a long road but i've finally made it.
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!



Awesome...congrats... feel free to add myself to msn...trying to talk to everyone going so we can all be prepared together.....

micheal@monctonbuzz.com is my msn...


----------



## spud (12 Dec 2006)

DevilsFury said:
			
		

> LOL, but remember we are there to train you, not torture you.



<snicker, snicker>


----------



## BiNkY (13 Dec 2006)

awesome just added you dude.
so my offer was PPCLI, Infantry.. I'll be flying out of Vancouver on the 13th. ohhh yeaaa


----------



## Kirt G Voth (13 Dec 2006)

Ill be head'n out for BMQ Jan 15th!

See you all there!


----------



## MonctonBuzz (13 Dec 2006)

welcome guys..ppcli that is what I went for too...I wonder is everyone of us going going ppcli?


----------



## MonctonBuzz (14 Dec 2006)

MonctonBuzz.com said:
			
		

> On that note...I know myself and a few others were wondering. I know a new course starts every Monday, now is that only one platoon that starts each Monday, or will there be a chance that all who posted in this thread who are going, will not be in the same platoon?



Don't mean to pester..but just curious on this question? ^^ thanks


----------



## LeonTheNeon (14 Dec 2006)

To the best of my recollection multiple platoons can start on the same day.


----------



## bojangles (14 Dec 2006)

Correct. We had another platoon start the exact same day as ours did. This is sometimes referred to as your 'sister platoon'.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (14 Dec 2006)

sigopgirl said:
			
		

> Correct. We had another platoon start the exact same day as ours did. This is sometimes referred to as your 'sister platoon'.



Thanks guys..that is what I thought....but I guess I will have to wait 4 weeks and 1 day to find out for sure.....woo..haha.. getting closer and closer..haha I think I am more excited for this then xmas...haha


----------



## MonctonBuzz (14 Dec 2006)

well I talked to my recruiter just now...was curious on how many friends/family I could bring to the swearing in tomorrow... and she also told me that there is more then one course starting....and we know for sure that me and my buddy shawnNB are not on the same course..aww well...still going to push each other as much as we can.


----------



## BiNkY (14 Dec 2006)

how many people did she say you could bring to the swearing in? and how did you find out you and your buddy are not on the same course? did they give you a platoon number?


----------



## MonctonBuzz (15 Dec 2006)

hey.....well she said bring as many as I want......only two of us swearing in..me and my buddy and she told me about me and him not being in the same platoon..no numbers though...sorry man


----------



## BiNkY (15 Dec 2006)

ohh ok ok i was about to call the cfrc and ask for a platoon number lol


----------



## Rory (15 Dec 2006)

Goodluck on your course, you'll make good friends and have a blast. I know I did.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (15 Dec 2006)

BiNkY said:
			
		

> ohh ok ok i was about to call the cfrc and ask for a platoon number lol



well there is too courses started..but not sure what the numbers are he said he couldn't tell me...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Dec 2006)

It`s great to be excited...but using the cap badge of a Regiment you are not part of yet might mislead or pi$$ off the folks on here from that unit.  It is something you will earn...

I am in St-Jean now, the Mega is dark and quiet.  It is waiting for you...muwahahahahahahahahahaha!

Have a SAFE and Happy Holidays, don`t do anything STUPID that involves the Criminal Code and screw yourself out of your CF career!  Drinking and driving is the first one that comes to mind.  If you can afford to booze it up on New Years`Eve, tuck the $10 away for a cab troops.

Merry Ho-Ho, see you in `07!


----------



## Kirt G Voth (20 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Have a SAFE and Happy Holidays, don`t do anything STUPID that involves the Criminal Code and screw yourself out of your CF career!  Drinking and driving is the first one that comes to mind.  If you can afford to booze it up on New Years`Eve, tuck the $10 away for a cab troops.
> 
> Merry Ho-Ho, see you in `07!



Well Put!!


----------



## patt (20 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> It`s great to be excited...but using the cap badge of a Regiment you are not part of yet might mislead or pi$$ off the folks on here from that unit.  It is something you will earn...
> 
> I am in St-Jean now, the Mega is dark and quiet.  It is waiting for you...muwahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> ...



haha a couple people on my BMQ got busted for DUI and the're still on course...


----------



## MonctonBuzz (20 Dec 2006)

really...caught during the basic...or like before?..... that crazy....


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2006)

Xfire said:
			
		

> haha a couple people on my BMQ got busted for DUI and the're still on course...



Really!  They weren't going Armour were they?  They would require a Driver's Lic to be able to be employed in the Corps.  If they are not permitted to get 404's due to a DUI, then they are worthless.  Think about it.


----------



## patt (20 Dec 2006)

MonctonBuzz.com said:
			
		

> really...caught during the basic...or like before?..... that crazy....



it happend i think on the weekend of week 8. None of them were going armour one was infantry and the other RMS clerk.


----------



## SealofZanza (24 Dec 2006)

There have been a few "mis-haps" at St.Jean, our sister platoon had a brawl at a bar and a meeting with the MP's after that.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (8 Jan 2007)

alright guys/gals...the count down is down to a week. are you excited..nervous..scared...hell I know I am so pumped...been training a little bit harder..

woot woot... Saint-Jean here we come...


----------



## ThatsLife (8 Jan 2007)

MonctonBuzz.com said:
			
		

> alright guys/gals...the count down is down to a week. are you excited..nervous..scared...hell I know I am so pumped...been training a little bit harder..
> 
> woot woot... Saint-Jean here we come...



All that I can tell you is don't get discouraged by the amount of 'Martha Stewart' tasks you'll have to do. Alot of the beginning of basic is sewing, sewing and more sewing along with ironing and all that snazzy stuff. It'll get better


----------



## squaii (8 Jan 2007)

im heading to st.jean at that time to   looking forward to it 

getting sworn in on jan 10th and then leaving for quebec on the 14th i believe


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

Well things seem to be pretty much at full swing here at the Mega.  Woke up at 0515 for some personal PT, and was greeted by the sound of troops outside conducting morning PT.  Ahhh.  

For anyone interested, there is no snow here yet, lots of wind, and lots of training going on.

ushup:

When you report in, make sure that you follow the speed limit signs.  The MPs pop out of no where's with their little ticket books and smiles   ;D.


----------



## Kirt G Voth (8 Jan 2007)

I got sworn in on friday in Hamilton, catching my flight on saturday.

Cant wait!! See you all then!!!


----------



## mysteriousmind (8 Jan 2007)

Congratz


have the best time of your life....


----------



## MonctonBuzz (8 Jan 2007)

squaii said:
			
		

> im heading to st.jean at that time to   looking forward to it
> 
> getting sworn in on jan 10th and then leaving for quebec on the 14th i believe



Congrats Squaii...hope to see ya in a week. I think a few of us are in the same platoon. If th numbers are right. Again see ya soon man...

--
Micheal


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

MonctonBuzz.com said:
			
		

> Congrats Squaii...hope to see ya in a week. I think a few of us are in the same platoon. If th numbers are right. Again see ya soon man...
> 
> --
> Micheal



Maybe I missed it...what platoon are you in?


----------



## MonctonBuzz (8 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed it...what platoon are you in?



If I'm not mistaken I think 00024 or something like that..?

Why you in charge of us?...haha


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

Nope, it won't be me in charge...I am still clearing in to the Base...I just reported today...

I know what Platoon I am working on but not the Serial...but that Classified.  If I told you, I would have to use my MIB memory-erasing tool.  It isn't working right now...


----------



## Alberta (8 Jan 2007)

I have a question, maybe Mud Recce Man or someone else in the know can answer. Regarding the dress policies while at CFLRS I know you have to arrive in dress clothes but on our weekends off will we also be required to wear dress pants and such? I just want to know whether there is even a point in packing things like jeans and t-shirts.


----------



## AMcLeod (8 Jan 2007)

Alberta said:
			
		

> I have a question, maybe Mud Recce Man or someone else in the know can answer. Regarding the dress policies while at CFLRS I know you have to arrive in dress clothes but on our weekends off will we also be required to wear dress pants and such? I just want to know whether there is even a point in packing things like jeans and t-shirts.



i heard that if you are good they will let you escape on your fifth weekend so i think it would be a good idea to pack some jeans


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Jan 2007)

Alberta said:
			
		

> I have a question, maybe Mud Recce Man or someone else in the know can answer. Regarding the dress policies while at CFLRS I know you have to arrive in dress clothes but on our weekends off will we also be required to wear dress pants and such? I just want to know whether there is even a point in packing things like jeans and t-shirts.



From what I have seen on my visits here over the fall, the dress policies are, IMHO, very relaxed.  Jeans (in good condition, not ripped and dirty) and t-shirts (excluding ones with vulgar, offensive or otherwise inappropriate prints, etc) are allowed.

Remember, everything you pack, you have to carry up the stairs to your room, which may be 12 flights of stairs.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alberta (9 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, see everyone come the 15th.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (10 Jan 2007)

I had one last question...well for now..haha.. for the 5x7 photo is it ok if I make a collage of my friends/Family and print that off, on photo paper of course, and use that..or are they picky and want a pic of one person?

Not sure if I asked this or not..but search my past posts and found nothing

Thanks,

--
Micheal


----------



## skinz (11 Jan 2007)

Well I fly out for BMQ on Saturday morning.  I'm pretty pumped. It took me 3 years to finally get my act together and do what i believe i was meant to do.  I'm all prepared.  Well, at least i feel I'm well prepared.  I've been training with Jason MacDonald (Canadian UFC fighter) for the last while. 
Just got a question, I have tried doing some searches but haven't found anything.   

I'm wondering about taking supplements and vitamins to BMQ in St. Jean?
And is it possible to maybe take an Ipod for some music for when I'm doing my everday evening chores and to relax at lights out?
Can I take a cell phone?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2007)

All those questions have been covered 'to death'.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Jan 2007)

Laptops will be confiscated when you show up, as well as cell phones, iPOds, MP3 players, personal DVD players, etc.  All will be locked up, and you won't access them until you have completed the 4 week Indoc period.

No food, or non-percription drugs are prohibited.

As for the rest, check your Joining Instructions.  You can bring what you want.  The question is will your staff let you keep it.

The rest, you will get when you cross the gates, go thru the Green Door, and your Staff brief you.

Good luck.  

Enjoy your last time before Basic.  Stay out of trouble with the law.

Learn to do...what you are told.  How you are told.  When you are told.  Replace "yep", "uh huh", "wha?" and things like that with YES or NO and...

get ready to Learn To Serve.


----------

